# To ALL shrimp LOVERS out there...



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I just want to show some of my crown CRS/CBS. Sorry if my pictures are not that great, i'm just using my phone camera. ENJOY!










A lovely female...

















Crown CBS...









TWO big papas lols(broke back)









Group shots:


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice shots bro! even though its with camera phone haha


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Extreme SSS+ crowns/flowers










































Some more group shots:

























BONUS PIC of love making LOL(POOR GIRL)!









Cheers,
Stephen


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow 'Scuse me while I wipe up the drool... must... own.. one day lol Very nice!! Are your shrimp tanks bare? Or did you take the decorations out for photos?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice shrimps!! ^_^ must get some from u next time!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Boys and girls, this is what you can achieve through vigorous selective breeding and 2 yrs... It's no wonder why these types of shrimps, the ones Stephan posted have such a high price, the work put into achieving such high grades comes with patience and years of culling!

Good job Stephan! Can't believe you guys stay up till 5 or 6 am posting shrimp pics...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking shrimp.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

You've got some HOT shrimp there -=wicked grin=-


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

WoW! 

You have some of the best ones in town! I'll be happy if I can breed some S grades. LOL

Excellent Job man!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shrimp!! Love the crowns and flowers! looks like they are related to mine :wink:
Now I feel like visiting the shrimp king for more flowers!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Drools. My cherry tank looks very juvenile compared to yours.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow very nice shrimps, soo much white
are these the ones you mentioned spending a couple grand on over xmas?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> wow very nice shrimps, soo much white
> are these the ones you mentioned spending a couple grand on over xmas?


nope those are Black King Kong shrimp, the Darth Vader of shrimps!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ah thats what BKK stands for  i was wondering

has anyone ever tried line breeding bamboo shrimp for more color? fan shrimps are neat to watch too


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Kanesska said:


> Wow 'Scuse me while I wipe up the drool... must... own.. one day lol Very nice!! Are your shrimp tanks bare? Or did you take the decorations out for photos?


Thanks Amber, yes most of my tanks are bare with only moss tied to a small piece of driftwood. This way it is easier to catch shrimps and to monitor which ones i like or don't like.

@chris

Thanks man!!! I have been up til 8am for the past 3 days i didn't work lols, now working again for the next 5 days hahahah...

@ALL

Thanks guys, patience is the key...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stephen, Beautiful shrimp as always. Can't wait to see some shots of the Black King kongs you recently got


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Stephen, Beautiful shrimp as always. Can't wait to see some shots of the Black King kongs you recently got


I want to see some of yours.  I will post them when the time is right...


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice shrimp you got there. Any pictures of the whole tank setup? Always nice to see the aquascapes people create


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Phyrex said:


> Nice shrimp you got there. Any pictures of the whole tank setup? Always nice to see the aquascapes people create


Most of my tanks are bare so nothing really to see, my planted shrimp tank right now is not that nice as i have no time to re scape it.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

wow! Beautiful shrimps!!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

bluecrasher96 said:


> wow! Beautiful shrimps!!!


Thanks...


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice shrimps...r u selling some? ..thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice SSS indeed. Now if mine stay alive I might venture into some more higher grades.

Stuart


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

gtec2775 said:


> nice shrimps...r u selling some? ..thanks


Yes i'm...

@Stuart

You will buddy, patience...


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

MananaP,

I'll contact you when I got my ADA soil and have a full cycle of 5g and 10g tanks.

Thanks


----------

